# Today in the Fishroom~01/01/010 Briedohri, Hogaboomorum, Fre



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Happy New Years. Some new videos I shot this past week:

Video of a tank full of F0 Amphilophus hogaboomorum that I collected in Rio Cholteca near Teguchagalpa, Honduras. I recently took down my pond and was left with five of these fish...the smallest is a female at 10" all of the others are males. They are currently housed in a 180 gallon tank with one small (and my only) African cichlid...and a small (5") synspilus that both act as dither/targets. Two of the Hogs have been breeding, effectively forcing the other males to the left side of the tank. I will photograph the fry when they are swimming.

Hogaboomorum

Video of the Paratherap breidohri. I currently have the one large male and three females in a 180 gallon tank. I use Silver Dollars and Convicts as target/dither fish.

Breidohri

This is a unique variant of Parachromis fredrichsthali that was collected in the Rio Danto in La Cieba, Honduras. The fish is now endangered in the wild as it's habitat is slowly being destroyed. The fish has picked up the common name of Yellow Head parachromis.

Fredrichsthali "Yellow Head"

This is an F0 male Hericthys carpinte "Rio Salto". The fish was collected in February 2007. The much larger male is seperated from the smaller female with an incomplete divider.

Carpinte "Rio Salto"


----------

